# I dispair



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So I have been reading the 'Gobby' thread along with many others here and have felt no need to post until now.

I came out of my girlfriend's flat yesterday to find out that someone had taken a lump of stone to the front of my bumper putting a really deep scratch about 6 inches long right down the corner of it.

Am I here to flame the person who did it? No, he/she is a moron but it is done now & a visit to Chipsaway will sort it out.

Normally I would have lost my mind over it, ranting and raving about how unjust life is to us poor TT owners. However, last night I saw a good friend of my family - a 16 year old girl who is about 5 feet tall and about 6 stone soaking wet. She had gone to work to find out that she along with the other 50 people she worked with had lost their jobs. No explaination, the receivers turned up unannounced, told everyone to get out and then locked the doors. A few of them decided to go into the town centre for a coffee for a 'group hug' and whilst she was waiting for a taxi home, 3 guys decided that it would be very big and clever of them to beat the living snot out of her.

I had to sit and watch a normally vivacious, outgoing person break her heart to me, physically shaking because she is now so scared at going anywhere alone.

So what do we do? Gather up a posse and go and find these people & 'crack some skulls'? Or do we hope that the CCTV footage will allow them to be sent down for ABH? Whatever happens, I hope that whoever it is out there in South Wales that did this contracts some very virulent form of Syphilis that renders them mad long after the balls that they are so obviously proud of have dropped off and broken their toes on the way down. However, what ever the outcome, it isn't going to change the fact that this poor kid who is now covered in bruises and cuts and will be mentally scarred for a good long time to come.

Following on from this, I then find out that another of my closest friends has just been told she quite possibly has ovarian cancer at the ripe old age of 32.

Life can be shit at times eh?

They are the reasons that I am not bothered about some poxy scratch on a piece of shiny metal, and they are the reasons that I think that the 'Gobby' thread is getting more and more distasteful. Who really gives a fuck about the trivial things in life? Get over yourselves people and start realising what is _really_ important. :?

Mart.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Something like that puts a lot of everyday moans & complaints into perspective.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Couldn't agree more.

Sorry to hear about both other peoples vile behaviour and of the dreaded C striking again. It is indeed a leveller.

As for the scratched TT, it's a pisser alright, but not the end of the world as we know it, just a symptom of the lack of respect, discipline and self control present in _some factions_ of _our_ society.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Couldn't have put it better myself Mart.

Sorry to hear the news on your friends but as said, it really makes the petty squabbling on here look even more insignificant.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Totally agree with the previous posts esp as i've just lost my grandad to Cancer.....However it is made easier by the fact that he was old and had a good life.

However, about going round looking for them to crack some skulls of your young friend i wouldnt actually do that, however if i saw that going on i wouldnt hesitate to help her. Not because im a hero or want to be a hero but for the simple reason 3 blokes beating up a young girl is WRONG and regardless of my own safety i would want to help her.

Just my 2p


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

That isn't an issue at all.. I think most decent people would do exactly the same thing if you saw the incident occuring right in front of you.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

head_ed said:


> That isn't an issue at all.. I think most decent people would do exactly the same thing if you saw the incident occuring right in front of you.


I wish that was the case Mart, but sadly is often proven to not be...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Now would be a bad time to ask what "dispair" is then? :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Now would be a bad time to ask what "dispair" is then? :?


dispair

\Dis*pair"\, v. t. To separate (a pair). [R.]

I have . . . dispaired two doves. --Beau. & Fl.

But we know what he means dont we. So whats the problem  :wink:

deÂ·spair ( P ) Pronunciation Key (d-spÃ¢r)
intr.v. deÂ·spaired, deÂ·spairÂ·ing, deÂ·spairs 
To lose all hope: despaired of reaching shore safely. 
To be overcome by a sense of futility or defeat.

n. 
Complete loss of hope. 
One despaired of or causing despair: unmotivated students that are the despair of their teachers.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Apologies for my lack of spolling

Dispair is a Welsh variant of _despair_ - meaning roughly the same thing, but has a subtext of _knob off you picky twat_


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

head_ed said:


> Apologies for my lack of spolling
> 
> Dispair is a Welsh variant of _despair_ - meaning roughly the same thing, but has a subtext of _knob off you picky twat_


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mart is is actually an obs. form of despair.... we wot dont no haa to spell node what you ment....

and I wonder where the - 'the girl must have done something to deserve it' brigade is hiding..... :roll: :x


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I know exactly what you are saying Mart. Been there many times.Treat every day as if it is your last day on earth , because one day you will be right. It ain`t no rehearsal so give it some welly.

As an alternative to just kicking the shit out of someone who has vexed you mightily or whatever try an amusing alternative. Print out a few of these cards on good strong cardboard , keep them in the glove box or in your jacket pocket and then when an incident occurs that warrants intervention just smile and hand the offender his own personal card and walk away leaving the said offender to contemplate :


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> Now would be a bad time to ask what "dispair" is then? :?


Timmy don't let a little thing like insensativity prevent you from being a complete knob and missing an opportunity to amuse your butt kissing buddies. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Now would be a bad time to ask what "dispair" is then? :?
> ...


I wasn't talking to you. I was talking to Mart.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Now would be a bad time to ask what "dispair" is then? :?
> ...


Do you really need to do this to every thread you get involved with?

Head_ed - horrendous tale, but it does focus the mind on what is really important. A car is just a lump of metal and can be repaired / replaced. I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

You're right I'm sorry.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

head_ed said:


> whilst she was waiting for a taxi home, 3 guys decided that it would be very big and clever of them to beat the living snot out of her.
> 
> I had to sit and watch a normally vivacious, outgoing person break her heart to me, physically shaking because she is now so scared at going anywhere alone.Mart.


that is truly awful

How to crush someones spirit in a single moment.

What with punching babies in the other thread!!

I do feel truly sick for her.

Give her all of our regards


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Here here Mart.

It's all about life & values.

It was little Joshua's 1st birthday today & we threw a party for him which in turn was fun but drives home the importance of family & friends & the lower importance of all the other shite we have to deal with every other day of the year & that material objects are just that.


----------

